# Portuguese Passport and Portuguese Nationality For Goans



## nelsonfernandesdude5 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi


I would like to know the procedure to apply for Portuguese Nationality and Portuguese Passport for my family.


I am born in Goa in 1960 but working in UK for last 5 years...


Mu British company told me to apply for Portuguese Passport as it would improve my job prospects.


Has anyone from Goa done his Portuguese Passport and is now living in UK?.


Please guide me on the documentation required, procedure and the costs involved


Also I would be grateful if you could reccommend any good Portuguese Lawyer who can help me obtain Portuguese Nationality for me and my family..


Thanks in advance


Regards
Nelson Fernandes


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This topic seems more appropriate for the Portugal forum.


----------

